# Engine type clarification - 2013 Altima w CVT



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a 2013 Altima S with CVT, and what I believe is a QR25DE engine based on what I've found.
However, it seems that whenever I look for info in this engine, the references are for older Nissan early 2000’s, not for a 2013. And when I do find references to a QR25DE, the diagrams are for a different looking engine, including that they show only 1 cam sensors on the R side of the block, vs mine has 2 on top on the R. This includes the Nissan parts site.
I determined that it's a QR25DE from looki g for parts, when I drill down to engine size, there are oy 2 - the 2.5 and 3.5 (6 cyl). So my only choice is the 2.5 which points to a QR25DE. 
Am I looking for the wrong engine?

I have posted in the Altima thread - "2013 will crank but not start when hot."

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 2013 Altima with the 4-cyl. engine has a QR25DE; the V6 engine is the VQ35DE. The QR25DE has one crank position sensor, located on the back side of the engine block, towards the transmission side. While older QR25DE engines had a single cam position sensor, later models (starting around 2012 or 2013, I believe) have two cam position sensors, sorta side by side, at the right side end of the valve cover if you are looking at the engine from the front of the vehicle. I would recommend replacing the crank position sensor as well as the cam sensors. Personally, my choice other than the more expensive, genuine Nissan parts, would be NTK sensors from Rockauto. NTK makes the OE oxygen sensors for Nissan and is the same company that makes NGK spark plugs. You would need two of NGK EC0006, about $50 ea., and one of NTK EH0010, about $47. If money is tight, Beck~Arnley is not a bad choice, as they usually use OE parts, such as Denso.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

Well thank you 'smj999smj'. 
This is what I wanted to know and clarify about this engine. Mine is the newer QR25DE and I already replaced the 2 cam sensors. Also replaced the fuel injectors - which was Nissan dealer's "for sure" solution - but it was not. I'll be happy to replace the crank sensor too if this is a possible culprit. 
Whats your take on the symptom - won't start again after running for a while and turning off, but will continue runnig if you don't turn it off. Always starts fine when cooled down and there are not other symptoms - runs great otherwise.

Where can I get more info on the crank sensor location and replacement process? I can't seem to find anything on line for this specific newer QR25DE with the 2 cam sensors.

Thank you!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Are there really two cam sensors? What is the difference between this engine and that in a Rogue?








ENGINE CONTROL MODULE; ENGINE CONTROL MODULE | Nissan ALTIMA 05.2012 05.2014 | Parts Catalogs | PartSouq


If you are looking for ENGINE CONTROL MODULE; ENGINE CONTROL MODULE Parts for Nissan ALTIMA 05.2012 05.2014 then we advise you to pay attention to the range of our spare parts catalog for Nissan!




partsouq.com





I only see the one cam sensor on top.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> Are there really two cam sensors? What is the difference between this engine and that in a Rogue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I was seing in most of the information out there. But as explained above by 'smj999smj', the newer QR25DE engine has 2 cam sensors on top to the R of the valve cover. And also a crank sensor somewhere ....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just pointing out that I have looked at the part diagram now on two different models with the same engine as yours and nowhere do I see they two camshaft sensors.
From Wikipedia ''
The revised QR25DE found in the 2007+ Sentra, Altima, Rogue, etc. has a number of improvements over the older QR25DE. These include:


A simpler, larger diameter single path resin intake manifold replaced the old dual path design. (Note: California emissions models do have a swirl control valve located in the intake)
Revised piston crown shape to support a higher compression ratio of 9.6:1.(10.5:1 in Sentra SE-R Spec V.)
The balancer system has been moved back slightly from the crank pulley to a more centric location in the block.
Revised cam shaft profile.
Reinforced connecting rods only available in the Sentra SE-R Spec V 2007-2012 .
Reduced friction likely through Nissan's extensive use of coatings on pistons, journal bearings, etc.
Additional engine mount on the top of the motor, pulley side.
Higher rev limit and improved power output.
Anyway, I think you missed the point that was made about the crankshaft sensor. Its that one that is more likely to be causing your issues and not showing a code. It is at the back of the engine lower left.

For some reason the part diagram pages I have linked to have not displayed, but if you go to Partsouq.com
you will find the part diagrams for yours, and it only shows one camshaft sensor, and the location of the crankshaft sensor as well as the relevant part numbers.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

I got the the point about the crankshaft sensor, and I will replace that, already ordered it.
and I agree with what you're saying about the diagrams, I don't find any that have the two on the top - but they are definitely there and I already replaced those last week.
I don't get why the correct diagrams cannot be found.
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there something super special about yours? I agree it's confusing when the part diagrams for your car don't reflect the actual parts in it. Maybe you could find the factory service manual for yours at Nicoforums, and it would make it easier for you to find info about your car. Good luck.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

Nothing special, just want to make sure that what Im looking for, the crankshaft sensor, is in the same place.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> Just pointing out that I have looked at the part diagram now on two different models with the same engine as yours and nowhere do I see they two camshaft sensors.
> From Wikipedia ''
> The revised QR25DE found in the 2007+ Sentra, Altima, Rogue, etc. has a number of improvements over the older QR25DE. These include:
> 
> ...


Finally! One of the other responses pointed me to NICOM where I found the factory svc manual. This one matches my 2013 >> QR25DE with to cam sensors

In this diagram you can see both sensors labeled 1 & 2. Diag A shows them better when you zoom in


----------



## sunnyorlando (Oct 20, 2019)

I just though I'd clarify somethgn here. Technically one is a "cam position sensor" (#2) and an "exhaust valve toming control position sensor" (#1). They are both cams and each has a sensor - so two of them and they are the same parts.


----------

